# Looking for cheap 30 gallon breeders



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm looking for some cheap 30 gallon breeders to expand my Crypt. and CP collections. Anyone know of any available?

Thanks.
Cheers.
Jim


----------



## greenisgood (Dec 19, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but Mark at Anubias design is trying to finalize a deal taking over some fish store's old stuff, including tanks, and I've been discussing 15s with him, but he said he anticipates some 10s, 20s and 30s will be in the inventory as well.

He says he will know in a day or two from today.

DK


----------

